# Clouded Yellow butterfly



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

They are back this year 
Have seen 3 so far, all male.

Anyone else seen any?


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Not seen any here, Rona.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Number 4 :thumbup:


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

We rarely get many this far north. I haven't seen one in years.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Burrowzig said:


> We rarely get many this far north. I haven't seen one in years.


Apparently we've had some Swallowtails emerge in a Garden just down the road in Rustington


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

After saying I hadn't seen one in years, I came across 4 on a walk a few days ago. At one time, I could see 3, then another tattier one further along the track (along the Lune estuary between Lancaster and Morecambe). There have been other reports from Lancashire, too.


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

sorry not seen any here, yet.

saw a lovely red and black, 1st butterfly of the year, sorry no pic!


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

How do you tell the difference between a Male & female butterfly .... Thanks


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Not seen any here.


----------

